
Cherry-Picking and the Scientific Method (2013) [pdf] - pmoriarty
http://www.cs.cofc.edu/~bowring/classes/csci%20362/docs/p32-neville-neil.pdf
======
winchling
_> When you approach a problem, you should do it in a way that mirrors the
scientific method._

I find this fascinating. We've had centuries of great scientists solving
difficult problems but we don't really know how people perceive problems in
the first place. It isn't a trivial skill: many people apparently can't see
them. They become distressed when a contradiction between accepted ideas is
pointed out and usually try to jump to a non-solution. Yet a few, e.g.
Professors and PhD supervisors, can reliably identify subtle and important
problems. Even if they can't solve them.

~~~
aidenn0
People adapt to their environment very quickly. This makes problems fade into
the background. As a software developer, here's an interesting experiment:

Pick 100 bugfix commits from source control. Read each one and try to find
bins for each bug. You may find that a very large fraction (often more than
half) fit into a bin for which a very small change to tooling or process could
prevent. That change hasn't made because having this type of bug is "normal"

~~~
winchling
Interesting!

